# Has anyone had any experience with Tsuki Knives?



## julianfillpo (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey There,

Couldn't find anything on previous threads so sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I am looking at getting a new knife set as my old wusthof set has seen better days.

I have been looking at the Tsuki 4 Piece set, I first found it on Nisbets, but found it cheaper on a website called Kitchen Warrior https://kitchenwarrior.co.uk/products/tsuki-damascus-steel-knife-set-4-piece-inc-case

Or perhaps the 5 piece set as its only £20 more expensive? https://kitchenwarrior.co.uk/products/tsuki-damascus-steel-knife-set-and-wallet-5-piece

Has anyone had any first hand use with Tsuki knives? I would appreciate you feedback!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi @julianfillpo, welcome to Cheftalk.

I imagine you've probably done enough digging through previous threads to see a couple of themes come up

-General recommendations against knife sets for redundancy and lack of flexibility in picking the lengths and sizes you would actually use. Would you really use a santoku AND a nakiri AND a chef's? Would you use a 5 inch utility AND a paring knife? Does a 20cm carving knife make sense with your usage?

-How will you be sharpening these new knives?

-What are you looking for compared to your current knives?

Check out cuttingedgeknives for another UK option if you haven't already.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

What's up with your wusthofs? Handle dinged up? Chips in the edge or what? Other than being sharpened down to nothing, most issues can be fixed with some elbow grease.

If you're making the jump to japanese knives, there is a small learning curve because it is a harder thinner steel and most of the profiles are flatter. Get used to more push cutting and less rock chopping. Maintenance and sharpening is another thing that will be different.

VG-10 damascus clad knives are not uncommon. What separates them performance wise is

1) how thick or thin it is ground behind the edge

2) heat treatment

I have no exp with that particular knife to comment but I will say I dislike sharpening VG-10.

Take a look at tojiro dp, it is a known quantity and you can find a lot of reviews. I was surprised amazon.co.uk didn't have them

http://www.nipponkitchen.com/acatalog/Tojiro_DP_Range.html

Also check out http://japanesechefsknife.com/default.html the site is kind of ugly but the owner knows his knives. Shipped direct from Japan so it is cheaper than most. Low flat rate shipping worldwide, dunno if you will be hit by customs.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Given the price range I am guessing those knives are made in China and are of unreliable quality.  What Millions said, Tojiro or something off JCK.


----------



## jnrsous (May 23, 2017)

I personally don't like the handles. There are 3 guys at my work have them and they don't really have great things to say about them. They are 'alright'. 

I'm in the market for some new knives also and the tojiro look promising if not for the "boxy" handle I've read about.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

@JnrSous, I have no feedback on these knives except from the one selling them, but for a bit more these knives look a worthwhile step up from the Tojiro http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/fischer_bargoin_zen_knives.htm

For the apparent FF and high-hardness Sandvick steel I would expect a price 50% higher, or more, this is a new line for the company and likely the introductory price.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't had an issue with my Tojiro's handle. It does the job of a handle. There are more comfy handles out there but it's fine for the price

I wonder how the blade balance and heft is of those fischer bargoin zen knives


----------



## jnrsous (May 23, 2017)

Yeah, so I bought the tojiro DP 210mm and didn't find the handle boxy in the slightest. I had previously read about the handle being large and cumbersome so I imagined it to be like an I. O. Shen, but it is nothing like it. I love the knife, great addition.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

foody518 said:


> I wonder how the blade balance and heft is of those fischer bargoin zen knives


Can't say for sure, but with no exposed tang, and the likelyhood those buttcaps are hollow, I'd say the handles are probably a lot lighter than something like a Wusty Ikon anyways.

For a pro Kitchen you can't go wrong with the DP JnrSous.


----------

